# Website content



## TamMayrend (Jan 11, 2002)

Here is my question.  As web-savy RVer's what would you like to see included on any RV websites?  I am in the process of redesigning a website and would like to know what you think.

Thanks!


----------



## Kirk (Jan 12, 2002)

Website content

Is this a commercial website or is it personal?



Good travelin! ......Kirk
www.1tree.net/adventure


----------



## Cliff (Jan 13, 2002)

Website content

What do you have on there now, what is the URL??? I don't want to give you too much information, can't give out all my trade secrets!!!
*grin*

*C*

*Chaos reigns within. Reflect, repent, and reboot.
                                 Order shall return.*


----------



## mbgove (Jan 14, 2002)

Website content

From looking at his e-mail address in this profile, looks like he is talking about www.generalrv.com



Mike
01 FourWinds Dutchmen 31Z
www.mn-rv.com


----------



## grouchman (Jan 14, 2002)

Website content

For one, you could put the MSRP on your listings.

John


----------



## TamMayrend (Jan 15, 2002)

Website content

Yes, the site in question is www.generalRV.com and it is a commercial site.  I have been hired to redesign the site an be the content provider.

Although my grandparents took me camping in a RV as a child I am new to the industry.  Any suggestions as to what prospective purchasers might like to see and/or content ideas would be helpful!

Thanks.


----------



## Bernie (Jan 15, 2002)

Website content

URL's for all the manufacturers would be nice.


----------



## keygirl (Jan 15, 2002)

Website content


----------



## keygirl (Jan 15, 2002)

Website content

I just checked out the site, The used inventory section
was very nice. Some of the pics were dark. But all in all
good site. If I lived in Michigan, this site would make me
go there.


----------



## TamMayrend (Jan 18, 2002)

Website content

Thanks for the suggestions.  I think ultimately they want to go more "global" or nationwide, possibly get out-of-state sales.  

Maybe it's a future trend, maybe not.  But home-buying has become more possible through on-line research and such...  So we are looking to see what would attract those type of consumers.


----------



## Ron Schwartz (Jan 19, 2002)

Website content

I also checked out your site, and I think it looks great. I'm looking to upgrade so have been doing it on line. Which saves a lot of running around to the various RV lots. I'm not interested in a new MH, but would like to have a place to list my want's and if you find what I'm looking for then your company could act as broker for a commission to get the seller and me together.


----------



## Cliff (Jan 19, 2002)

Website content

If their idea is to go more global or nationwide, they must consider all aspects of their business. The only way they are going to compete with the local dealers is provide something they can't, which being as much as a couple thousand miles away from some prospective customers would be difficult.

However, there are others out there doing such a job, and where they beat the locals is in the prices. Obviously if you're going to "lure" potential customers to your website and that dealership from afar, you're going to have to make it very much worth their while. I'd drive a thousand miles to save a thousand dollars, but wouldn't do so for any less!

Check out this place in Wisconsin, they sell nationwide and claim to do it at Factory prices (not exactly, he has to have some kind of mark-up or he would be out of business). I have "talked" with several other people on the Popup Times message board (same Snitz forum as this) that have driven from as far away as Maine and NJ to purchase units from him, solely based on price and the amount of money they were saving.

*C*

*Chaos reigns within. Reflect, repent, and reboot.
                                 Order shall return.*


----------



## fjohn56 (Sep 23, 2002)

Website content

Has anyone seen this site that she is talking about? It is pretty good; but I have seen better layouts on other pages. Hope she got her money up front! BG  :laugh:


----------



## gpetry (Oct 3, 2002)

Website content

Don't forget that there is a complete listing of manufacturers on RVUSA at https://www.rvusa.com/rvs-for-sale-by-brand-manufacturer!!


----------



## tlary (Oct 4, 2002)

Website content

WOW. 33 pages of "NEW" inventory, and no way to search by model, or type.  I know that if I am looking for a popup I don't want to have to look through pages & pages of Motorhomes, and viceversa.  I would suggest that you include a screen to enter search criteria, and make the entry of each field "optional".  ie: if you arent presented with an entry, don't use it.  Also, if you are going to include a field with "PRICE" don't put "CALL DEALER", otherwise why have it.  You have a very good start, but you have need to differentiate yourself from the others if you want to make this fly.  Good Luck


----------



## gpetry (Oct 4, 2002)

Website content

The searches are on the bottom of the list on the search page.

Good Luck!!


----------

